# Cajas pasivas Fender



## necomas (Oct 3, 2014)

Hola, me he encontrado con dos cajas Fender modelo 2 12 HF, Se fabricaron en los años 80, se vendía junto a una mixer potenciada de 4 canales. Para guitarra eléctrica y más, como ser micrófonos. Cada caja, según folleto, trae:
 Las columnas de altavoces 
* Dimensiones. Alto: 36,5 de ancho: 19 profundidad: 13.5 (93x48x34 cm) 
* Peso: 62 libras (28 kilos) 
* Thiele alineado recinto ventilado. 
* Dos altavoces de 12 pulgadas y media bocina de alta frecuencia en cada recinto. 
* Construido en 18 db octava cruce a 1.6 Khz. 
* Nivel de presión sonora a un metro (un vatio ruido rosa): 103 db. 
* Ancho de banda (+ - 3 dB) 55-12 Khz 
* Impedancia del sistema: 8 ohmios.
Como se puede ver en las fotos que tome, se ve el filtro, y los parlantes ninguno tiene una etiqueta. Buscando por la red, hay un alemán que vende las mismas cajas y se distingue claramente el cono del transductor que es plateado como el de las cajas que están a mi disposición. 
La pregunta es: ¿Alguien tiene alguna referencia, data, idea o rumor de las cualidades de los transductores? 
Adjunto el folleto, quizás se pueda extraer algo más.
Desde Ya muchas gracias ...


----------



## necomas (Oct 3, 2014)

no puedo subir las fotos porque ya las subí antes y cometí una infracción.
Bueno, ahora ya las pude subir. Gracias Fogonazo, le debo una cerveza


----------

